# Worlds shortest books



## theletch1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Worlds Smallest Books 

The Code of Ethics for Lawyers

The Australian Book of Foreplay

The Book of Motivated Postal Workers

Americans' Guide to Etiquette

The World Guide to Good American Beer

Royal Family's Guide to Good Marriages

Safe Places to Travel in the USA

Bill Clinton: A Portrait of Integrity

Jerry Garcia's Guide to Beating Drug Addiction

Contraception by Pope John Paul II

Cooking Gourmet Dishes With Tofu

The Complete Guide to Catholic Sex

The Wit and Wisdom of Dan Quayle.

Consumer Marketing Ethics

Al Gore: The Wild Years

America's Most Popular Lawyers

Career Opportunities for History Majors

Detroit - A Travel Guide

Dr. Kevorkian's Collection of Motivational Speeches

Easy UNIX

Everything Men Know about Women

George Foreman's Big Book of Baby Names

Mike Tyson's Guide to Dating Etiquette

The Amish Phone Book

Great Women Drivers Of Today

Beauty Secrets by Janet Reno

Home Built Airplanes by John Denver

How To Get To The Super Bowl by Dan Marino

Things I Love About Bill by Hillary Clinton

My Life's Memories by Ronald Reagan

Things I Can't Afford by Bill Gates

Things I Would Not Do For Money by Dennis Rodman

The Wild Years by Al Gore

Amelia Earhart's Guide To The Pacific

America's Most Popular Lawyers

All The Men I've Loved Before by Ellen DeGeneres

Spotted Owl Recipes by the Sierra Club


----------



## dubljay (Feb 25, 2005)

Easy unix! LMAO


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 25, 2005)

Firearm Safety Tips by Hunter S. Thompson

Dan


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 25, 2005)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Firearm Safety Tips by Hunter S. Thompson
> 
> Dan


 That's kind of not-funny.

 Cthulhu


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 26, 2005)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> That's kind of not-funny.
> 
> Cthulhu


 Yes but somehow I think he would have approved.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 26, 2005)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> That's kind of not-funny.
> 
> Cthulhu


It sort of is if you aren't a person who puts up on a  pedestal someone who lionized massive drug abuse and foul mouthed journalism in the name of "Gonzo."  If it offends, sorry.  That wasn't necessarily my intention.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## kid (Feb 26, 2005)

"How to pick up women without money" By Bill Gates


----------

